
Google is working on a new AI-enabled messenger, its answer to Facebook M - chlestakoff
http://www.businessinsider.com/report-google-is-working-on-a-new-smart-messaging-app-2015-12?op=1
======
thebladerunner
So much hype and confusion in this space!

